# Tank Log - Vaygirl



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I decided to use this space as a tank log so I can keep track of water changes and planting/fertilizing. 

Today - Changed water (50% ish) on Logan and Samba. Topped off everyone else. Added Flourish root tabs to all the tanks. Cleaned out the intake on Huey's filter. Removed the IAL tea bag from Kilo's tank. Dosed Flourish comprehensive on all tanks. Took Logan's filter apart and cleaned as it slowed down a lot over the day. All dis mulm in there.

Next time - Purigen needs replacing on the 16 and check Huey's too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good idea.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Kilo is sick. Not sure if I should do anything. He's bloated, stripey, and he's just laying around. He's bloated more on one side then the other, leading me away from parasites. I'm not sure what's wrong so I don't know how to treat. I'm gonna change his water, add some Betta spa and hope for the best. He's 2 years old. I always brag that he's never, ever been sick. 

He's going fast. I just found him laying on top of his filter, barely breathing. :c


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry. Poor Kilo.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

December 19 - Changed 4 gallons on the 10 gallon. Going to pull it apart and rescape it on Friday. Lost Kilo. :C
Today - 40% on Logan, Samba, and Huey. Took Samba's filter apart and rinsed the gunk off the sponge. Cleaned the impeller. 
December 22 - Water change on the 16 gallon. 25-30% (plan to anyway)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Today! Shrimpette has returned! She's my amano shrimp in my 16 gallon. I guess she was molting. She molts a LOT. But this time seemed to take extra long. I was so happy to see her come swimming out from the driftwood while I was doing a WC. On with the log!


50% change on Samba and Logan
25% change on Huey with a good siphon of the back corner.
25% change on the 16 gallon community. Replaced the Purigen in the filter. 

Removed a TON of mini water lettuce from all the tanks. Everyone got Flourish Comprehensive!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad Shrimpette is back.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Teresa! Me too! I was worried! I love my lil Shrimpette!

So, I'm thinking of rescaping the 16 when I do the 10. This would be a bigger undertaking though. I have wendtii crypts in there that have sent out runners all over the tank on their own. I don't know if I can even move them, which will make scaping tougher. I'll have to think about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

